
How "Super Angel" Investors Are Reinventing the Startup Economy - blhack
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/152/rise-of-the-super-angels.html?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+fastcompany/headlines+(Fast+Company+Headlines)
======
imkevingao
Ron Conway is the man.... I just thought I should make that statement. It's
not exactly an intellectual statement, but I appreciate the fact that
legendary figures like him is reinventing the game. I think that just juices
up the system, and bends the traditional rules. And I like that.

